# 160 GB Ipod + Lossless + Nyko Stereo Link



## coke (May 6, 2008)

Just bought a 160 GB ipod, put around 100 GB of lossless music on it and connected it to my HU using this http://www.nyko.com/Nyko/Products/?i=44

The sound is significantly cleaner than using the headphone output and i can't tell a difference now between CDs and the ipod. This is the first day i've had a chance to listen to this combination, but so far i'm 100% satisfied.

Previously had a 60 GB ipod with 320 kbps audio using the headphone output. While driving this combo sounded about the same, but when the car is parked, the new setup sounds much better.


----------



## ccrobbins (Aug 19, 2006)

What did that lil booger cost ya?


----------



## coke (May 6, 2008)

Refurb ipod from apple = $300

stereo link = $25 from amazon


Well worth it considering i don't have to carry 200-300 cds around with me


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

I was going to buy the 160gig, I thought amazon had them new for $320. Did the Refurb look new?


----------



## coke (May 6, 2008)

This is the 2nd refurb ipod i've bought, my brother bought one, and so did my dad. A few years ago i also bought a refurb ibook.

All the ipods and laptop looked brand new. Could see no evidence that they had ever even been touched. They also come with the same warranty as a new ipod.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

http://www.smalldog.com/ipods

This place is really good for Apple stuff. You can even trade in your older iPod for store credit and even lease one (not sure if leasing is for individuals or companies though).


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

t3sn4f2 said:


> http://www.smalldog.com/ipods
> 
> This place is really good for Apple stuff. You can even trade in your older iPod for store credit and even lease one (not sure if leasing is for individuals or companies though).


Saaaweeeeeeeeet! good tip!


----------



## karlschneider (Dec 26, 2008)

I just bought a 32GB Ipod touch and a NYKO SL. I get no audio out of the iPod. Any suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## BLD MOVS (Sep 23, 2007)

karlschneider said:


> I just bought a 32GB Ipod touch and a NYKO SL. I get no audio out of the iPod. Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks.


try a new post.:speechless:


----------



## KoolDrew (Jan 6, 2009)

Would you say the sound difference was more because of the RCA's or the losseless format?


----------

